# tool32 cmedia.prg change vin



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

I want to change the vin of my combox on my pre-lci F10 with tool32.
I open cmedia.prg, add the vin as argument, select c_fg_schreiben and excute the job once. After that a new screen appears with ecu function not supported. I also tried with cmediar.prg but no luck :dunno:
How can I change the vin with tool32?


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Did you code it to your car? Does it work? yes - move on...


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes it was coded to my car. I need to change the vin to get internet working.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

I already found it on this forum


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Combox VIN cannot be changed via Tool32, but can easily be changed with E-Sys.

Code CMB_MEDIA / TELEMATIK_VIN = Coding VIN using your real FA VIN. Then, open your FA up in the FA-Editor, change the VIN, Caluclate FP just to make sure there are no problems with it, and then save the FA with a new name, i.e. FA_VIN_FAKE. Lastly, go to the coding module, and under Vehicle Order load your new FA_VIN_FAKE, activate FA, and then FDL code CMB_MEDIA. Lastly, read CMB_MEDIA coding data, and verify the new VIN in brackets.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Shawn :thumbup:


----------

